# Road closed - another one for BoblyBill



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2008)

One more from my Lapland adventures.

So I realised danger also lurks above you in the form of falling rocks 






(spotted on a foggy day, West of Saltoluokta in Swedish Lapland)


----------



## Arch (Sep 18, 2008)

now thats gotta hurt!... good capture :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2008)

I did not check if any car was underneath  .. just could not lift that damn thing ...


----------



## matt-l (Sep 18, 2008)

just like the moose here lol.


just a thought, how did the road crew move it?

definit blasting for that


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2008)

TNT probably  
Definatly would be a pain to get around in a car!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2008)

matt-l said:


> just a thought, how did the road crew move it?



They never did move it, it just fell down from a mountain to the right and stayed there ever since.

They just built a new road to get around this problem zone.


----------



## BoblyBill (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Another great picture Alex!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2008)

Yoiks! That is one big rock! (And a lovely pic of it too!)


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks 

It is a Northern Rock, they often fall.

Oh my god, what a bad pun ...


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 18, 2008)

That is really cool! 

I love the way you framed it so you can't see the mountain. My first thought was "where did that fall from?" had a picture in my mind of a huge rock just falling out of the sky.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh my.  It's a beauty of a rock though and you captured it nicely.

The colors remind me that I will be camping in the mountains in a months time and hopefully the fall foliage will not dissappoint this year.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I will be camping in the mountains in a months time and hopefully the fall foliage will not dissappoint this year.




That sounds like you will have lots of fun


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

Arch said:


> now thats gotta hurt!...


 
Only for the shortest of time, Arch. Actually, I doubt that whoever is underneath felt much at all. ale:


----------



## Corry (Sep 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Only for the shortest of time, Arch. Actually, I doubt that whoever is underneath felt much at all. ale:



 

Great shot, Alex!


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 19, 2008)

So thats where I left my pet rock!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> So thats where I left my pet rock!


You feed it to much


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> You feed it to much


----------

